# Bern watts helmet?



## 11trk4300 (Nov 1, 2010)

Was looking at theses and was wondering if anyone had any input on them,regarding weight and comfort and air flow.

Thanks 
Eric

Bern Watts EPS - Bike Helmets Unlimited


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Airflow - basically none, just like any other piss-pot.
Comfort - incredible comfort if sized correctly. 
Weight - Eh... it's not made of rocks or carbon fiber. 

I'll be buying another when I feel I've outlived my current Bern. It's comfortable enough, it's visor is awesome, I love the removable sweat band thing and it's been durable as I can ask for. I'm not going to pretend it's something it's not, and I certainly don't like wearing it for any real extended period of time.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It is a good multi-season/sport helmet. There is even an insert for winter use. I really liked that mine looks like the old batting helmets of my youth. However, as mentioned above it is all about fit and unfortunately for me my noggin is a little too long so I have space on either side while it's tight front to back, and it doesn't fit if I use the winter insert. 
I agree with Color's synopsis. Warm in that air flow is limited, comfort if it fits your noggin, and it's not a light weight.


----------



## 50 mission cap (Jan 29, 2008)

Gotta say that I'm super displeased with my bern helmet… I've got the allston, but I think it's pretty similar. The fit process is ridiculous… their website is of no help in terms of guiding you. According to their measurements I'd take a large, but when I found one at a local shop, I couldn't get the large on my head. I ended up getting a XXXL as it seemed to fit, and it was great for a few weeks, but after really breaking it in for a month and a half, it just got too big. I'd get a giro for half the money and none of the headache. They are very cool looking, and seem like they offer better protection, but I gotta say that getting one has been a huge pain in my ass.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

I liked it to be honest. There is! Airflow. Now you are better going with Berns new Mtb specific helmet though. Bern Morrison
http://bernunlimited.com/shop/bike/morrison.html









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I like bern look, but heavy and hot, quite comfy in the winter, it fits me good.
I broke mine when I crashed hard head first, save my head well. The helmet had an inch crack.
I replaced it with fox flux, lighter and not hot compared to my bern. I would not buy another Bern like that tho, especially I am a bit weight weenie now.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I used a Bern Brentwood for 4-5yrs as my only helmet city and MTB. Worked great - summer/winter including some really hot days in the AZ desert. 

Git great, comfortable and had enough ventilation for me I never gave it a second thought on hot days.

I've still got it as my city/road helmet.

I like the visor which actually works unlike most of the MTB fashion accessory visors.


----------

